# Singletrail Tour Tromm



## Der Kommissar (7. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ich wollte mir in der nächsten Woche mal die Trails um die Tromm anschauen. Da ich bisher nur einmal in der Gegend am Start war, wollte ich mal bei den Locals nachfragen, welche Wege man sich nicht entgehen lassen sollte. Derzeit hatte ich geplant mit der Rundstrecke F1 zu starten dann aber weiter zu fahren Richtung Tromm und von dort einmal die Trails Richtung Fuhrhöfe zu nehmen, dann nochmal hoch und runter Richtung Zotzenbach über die Bannelshöhe. Wie hört sich der Plan für euch an?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Mark


----------



## Thomaseberhard (1. November 2017)

Hallo, ich bin vor kurzem dort gefahren. Ich würde in Fürth einsteigen und dann über die F1 zum Erzberg. Dort ist der Erzbergtrail geil ausgebaut worden. Oder aber zuerst über Weschnitz zur Walburgiskapelle und dort die 21 Serpentinen zum warmfahren. Dann den trail vom Odenwald Institut  (anfangs R1) ganz runter und wieder hoch zum Steinbruch Borstein. Vorm Steinbruch gehts runter über einen Trail zur Übungsstrecke Zotzenbach. Dann ganz hoch zum Ireneturm und gleich links vom Turm runter. Man stößt dann auf die M1,  runter und über Rimbach zurück. Trail am Fahrenbacher Kopf lohnt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kommissar (1. November 2017)

Servus! Unsere Tour ging schon vor 2.5 Wochen über die Bühne. Trotzdem Danke für deinen Input. Wir waren auch auf der F1 gestartet und über den Erzbergtrail dann rüber zur Tromm. Da haben wir zwei Abfahrten gemacht, einmal die Direttissima runter zu den Fuhrhöfen, dann ab Ireneturm über die M1 Abfahrt nach Zotzenbach... War eine nette Tour inkl. Kochkäs auf der Tromm!

Die Serpentienen ab der Walpurgiskapelle kenn ich. Ich glaub den Part ab Steinbruch Borstein haben wir nicht mitgenommen, bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher wo du meinst...


----------



## Thomaseberhard (2. November 2017)

Kuckst Du...
Man kann aus F1, R1 und M1 eine ganz schöne Tour zusammen bauen. Die Jungs am Erzberg buddeln richtig schön.


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2017)

die strecke ist offiziel gesperrt....


----------



## Thomaseberhard (2. November 2017)

seit wann ? Ich war zwar vor zwei Wochen auf der Tromm, bin aber diese Strecke nicht gefahren.


----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)

Thomaseberhard schrieb:


> Kuckst Du...
> Man kann aus F1, R1 und M1 eine ganz schöne Tour zusammen bauen. Die Jungs am Erzberg buddeln richtig schön.


Haste das zufällig auch als gxp? Ich mus mal mein Revier nach Westen erweitern


----------



## Thomaseberhard (3. November 2017)

Ich schaue mal, was ich habe. Ich will demnächst die Tour ab Fürth mit einigen Freunden fahren. Willst Du mitkommen? Ich stelle die Tour bei http://www.sporttogether.de ein.


----------



## Der Kommissar (3. November 2017)

Ich hatte damals das hier https://www.komoot.de/tour/23943928?ref=wtd geplant, dann aber vor Ort abgewandelt (wahrscheinlich) da mein GPS Akku die Grätsche gemacht hatte...


----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)

Thomaseberhard schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal, was ich habe. Ich will demnächst die Tour ab Fürth mit einigen Freunden fahren. Willst Du mitkommen? Ich stelle die Tour bei http://www.sporttogether.de ein.


Sehr gerne. Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Wenn ich es einrichten kann komme ich gerne mit. Muss ich mich bei der von dir verlinkten Seite registrieren?   Oder wäre eine PM hier möglich?


----------



## Thomaseberhard (3. November 2017)

Hallo sharky, eine Anmeldung ist nicht nötig, aber Du siehst, wenn die Tour von "Saarländer" angeboten wird. Es wird vermutlich ein Sonntag, aber wegen des Wetters nicht der kommende. Ich sende Dir eine PM (ich hoffe, ich denke dran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)

Hey, super vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

Sonntag drauf geht auch. Den Sonntag mach ich was man bei dem Wetter so macht. Crosser fahren


----------



## sharky (24. November 2017)

Gibt es schon Pläne für einen neuen Termin?


----------



## Thomaseberhard (24. November 2017)

Lag mit "Männerschnupfen" flach und bin noch leicht lädiert. Will am Sonntag mal sehen was geht. Aber hier bei mir und nicht auf der Tromm. Das ist mir noch zu anstrengend. melde mich per pm


----------



## sharky (27. November 2017)

Danke. Das ratt ist gerade eh in der „Werft“ und wartet auf teile. Bis kurz vor Weihnachten wird es bei mir auch nix


----------

